# acceptable safe topspeed for 5-speed 4cyl



## tinworm (Aug 20, 2009)

I drive a lot for work, and have been racking up the miles on the HB.

My other car is a diesel, and I am a diesel mechanic by training, so I have a tendency to floor my cars everywhere, and generally drive extremely fast anyway.

My model doesn't have a tach, and I find myself when Im thinking about it hovering around 65-70, but when Im distracted I frequently creep way up into the high 80s and a couple of times above 90. 

At that point I look around and suddenly realize im in an 18 year old rustbucket and probably should not be passing mercedes CLKs in the blink of an eye.

Whats the RPM at 60, 70, 80, and 90? Id like to keep my cruising speed at about 3 grand RPM. If I know Im doing harm to the truck, I will be much more diligent in not speeding so much. It seems to excel at those speeds though.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

you are not hurting the engine ..


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Cruise control is a great thing for keeping the speed from drifting up.

My 88 limits the top end to about 115, I think. The tack at that point is at 4K, and she wanted to go much faster.

But you are right about one thing, that kind of driving is not safe.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

On my '97, 4 cylinder, (4WD) 100 km/h (about 60-65 mph) will put you around 3300 rpm's (give or take).


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

The only way my 97 4x4 will ever reach 100 MPH is if I drive it off a very high cliff. These trucks will hold together forever but they are geared very low. I'm pushing a little over 3000 RPMs at 60 MPH. I don't think you can hurt the motor but the gas mileage over 3000 RPMs sucks.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

In my 86' I passed the radar sign last week at 84mph, pretty much that fastest I think it's gone since I had it. I just put on new brakes and parts and even with that I wouldn't want to have to slam the brakes anywhere over 45-50. It is really fun though to catch speed down the indian river bridges!!! I'm sure it's been over 100 in that regard (shake city)


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

awww don't think i've driving a hb that went over 95 on flat road lol


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

Considering you probably have N-P rated tires, then the max speed of the vehicle should be 88 mph. Any higher and you risk the lives of people around you when your tire blows out and you drive into them. It's your business if you turn yourself into a road smear, but consider others.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tire_code#Speed_rating

In addition the brakes suck on these trucks, there is something to be said for being able to stop. I'm having my brakes done right now, so maybe they will be better.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

lol..........


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Very dangerous driving. 

I only put the pedal to the floor late at night, when I was 100% alone on the highway.

Nissan wisely puts speed limiters in the computer.


----------



## tinworm (Aug 20, 2009)

peanuts said:


> Considering you probably have N-P rated tires, then the max speed of the vehicle should be 88 mph. Any higher and you risk the lives of people around you when your tire blows out and you drive into them. It's your business if you turn yourself into a road smear, but consider others.


Naaa, not too worried. Once I reach 88 mph, I usually go back in time to 1955 for some shenanigans with Doc Brown.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

next time you are there please visit me and tell me to buy 10000 shares of coke...

c u then thanks


----------



## blakesommers77 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have the same truck, 70 mph is exactly 3000 rpm's... The actual rev limiter on these is at 7300 rpm's, I would never go that high though lol


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

when did they change to the KA24E motors? When I got my 97 used in 99. I was able to get it to 110mph on a long straight of the highway.


----------



## Peanut (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm curious about this computer based speed limiting some folks have mentioned. I've had my 96 clocked at 142 on a highway (yes I went straight to jail, paid a lot of fines, and generally felt like a fool.) :balls: :loser: I was well into the red line, the truck was freakin losing it's mind screaming at me, and had I so much as moved my eyes too fast, I would have lost control and been turned to dust. Needless to say, I grew out of that stupidity. Now a days I worry about what damage I did to the engine that day... I think it goes without saying, but just in case: Don't try that at home folks...

Tinworm, in my 96, 3000 RPM in 5th gear is about 70 MPH. My best ratio of speed versus fuel economy seems to be setting the Cruise Control at about 65 to 68. You're not gonna be the fastest person on the roads, but you'll be visiting the gas station a lot less that a lot of the other idiots around you.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Back To The Future was a classic movie...ahead of its time! (no pun intended). I love where she called him Calvin 'cause of his underwear...good old Canadian boy that Michael J Fox. Rumour has it the DeLorean had a KA24 in it (this has yet to be substantiated).

Anyways, I've never had my KA24 (4WD, remember) faster than 120km/hr (75 mph?). It starts to shake, rattle and roll when you get up there and I have a hard time keeping up with the fuel gauge needle as it races toward empty. 

Good news about lousy fuel economy is that when they start increasing the ethanol percentage in fuel, I won't have to worry about the concerns of the fuel's short shelf life.

Live long and prosper!


----------

